# http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/06/26/2609148.htm



## waruikazi (Jun 26, 2009)

*Published:* 1-10-2010
*Source:* Python's furry meal proves a lifesaver - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
*Author:* Python's furry meal proves a lifesaver - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Python's furry meal proves a lifesaver - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

*Read More...*


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 26, 2009)

Why don't reptile news articles appear on the main page?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 26, 2009)

HAHA that's awesome. Sucked in to the thieves too, hope they get the maximum punishment available, whether it's a hefty fine, or some form of detention. Or both.


----------



## kel (Jun 26, 2009)

hahaha sucked in to the theives , thats so funny


----------



## Slytherin (Jun 26, 2009)

The python's revenge! I hope they chuck the 'Book' at them!

Thanx for posting.


----------



## Snowman (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/reptile-news-5375/thieves-steal-sick-carpet-python-113498


----------

